# What type of plants can cover the entire fishtank floor?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've seen some plants that grow across the floor like a green carpet. What possible types of plants are these and are there any that are fairly easy to grow for the newbie planter?


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

ya i would love to know too.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

what are your tank specs? how much light?

I used to "grow" dwarf sag and e tenellus is a low light tank. I say grow because it really never grew. It can take months (many many) for either plants to carpet the floor of a low light tank. Both are excellent plants tho.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> what are your tank specs? how much light?
> 
> I used to "grow" dwarf sag and e tenellus is a low light tank. I say grow because it really never grew. It can take months (many many) for either plants to carpet the floor of a low light tank. Both are excellent plants tho.


29 gal, havent bought a light yet, still dont know how many wpg i should get for whatever plants i want.
I did see some cool plants that spread across the floor like a green carpet such as riccia fluitans and marsilea hirsuta.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

jesterx626 said:


> what are your tank specs? how much light?
> 
> I used to "grow" dwarf sag and e tenellus is a low light tank. I say grow because it really never grew. It can take months (many many) for either plants to carpet the floor of a low light tank. Both are excellent plants tho.


29 gal, havent bought a light yet, still dont know how many wpg i should get for whatever plants i want.
I did see some cool plants that spread across the floor like a green carpet such as riccia fluitans and marsilea hirsuta.
[/quote]

The higher wpg (to an extent), the better any and all plants will grow. As for a carpeting plants, there are tons that come to mind... riccia, hairgrass, e. tennulus, dwarf sag, any moss, HC, dwarf sag, blyxa aubertii, blyxa japonica, etc. It all depends on the look you are going for.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

PERFECT


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

awfraser said:


> PERFECT


?? what ??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll say that Riccia fluitans has to be hairnetted to rocks and things to 'carpet.' -not a true carpet, but it can be made one easy enough

The Blyxa spiecies are stem plants that bush out. They need to be trimmed and replanted beside each other to make a 'carpet look'

But, yep. Carpets look great, and although you can make one with lower light, n low light carpeting plants like E tenellus, and Marsilia minuta, it simply grows like that faster with high light, CO2, and lots of ferts.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> what are your tank specs? how much light?
> 
> I used to "grow" dwarf sag and e tenellus is a low light tank. I say grow because it really never grew. It can take months (many many) for either plants to carpet the floor of a low light tank. Both are excellent plants tho.


29 gal, havent bought a light yet, still dont know how many wpg i should get for whatever plants i want.
I did see some cool plants that spread across the floor like a green carpet such as riccia fluitans and marsilea hirsuta.
[/quote]

The higher wpg (to an extent), the better any and all plants will grow. As for a carpeting plants, there are tons that come to mind... riccia, hairgrass, e. tennulus, dwarf sag, any moss, HC, dwarf sag, blyxa aubertii, blyxa japonica, etc. It all depends on the look you are going for.
[/quote]

hmm i might plan to buy maybe 4-5 plants, how many wpg should i have for riccia, marsilea hirsuta, hemianthus micranthemoides, amazon sword, and java fern?


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Theres java moss...


----------

